# Thank heavens for the rain



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My poos went to the poo parlour at the end of last week. I should have remembered that when I took them this time last year the girl who normally cuts them was off and they ended up looking barely trimmed and very very bouffy  The same thing this time, although after a good soaking on Saturday and another today they look much better and as their curl has re-curled their coats look shorter - apart from their ears, which look longer 
Pics of Dot from before, immediately after and today


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And Kiki:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! Well done with those, can we have some Inzi to balance it out please? I know what you mean, Poppy got done on Friday and her head looked like Suzi Quattro. She's much curler and normal now


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A couple of pretty 'poos'  and they have their eyes back again.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha ha! Well done with those, can we have some Inzi to balance it out please? I know what you mean, Poppy got done on Friday and her head looked like Suzi Quattro. She's much curler and normal now


Inzi is so relieved that she only has to put up with the odd combing/raking!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

What ever their hair style you must be proud to have 3 very beautiful dogs.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Your dogs all look beautiful and very happy! I'm not a fan of the bouffy look either, much prefer the curly whirly look. So nice.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Inzi is so relieved that she only has to put up with the odd combing/raking!


Thank you, I love your crew (........cuts )


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gorgeous girls Marzi. I always like them best when they look ungroomed.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great photos - although not sure who those strangely tidy dogs are in the middle of your first two posts 

I love the way you can see Kikis eye glistening now  - love them all


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You cruel people, that poor groomers hard work!! I love Dudley now after his groom - except his head - well his ears really, they never seem to sit right until a day or two after grooming - but I guess i have succumbed to the groomers idea of thinking! At the moment Dudley has quite a short body with longer legs (easier to keep now there is less mud), I remember when Kendall used to post pics of her dogs like that and I thought that I much preferred Dudley's longer shaggy coat...well I probably still would but as we all know they don't stay like that - anyway Marzi, your dogs look lovely whichever style.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry Dawn. I must say that scalping Rufus turned out to have been a good idea, especially because of the ticks but also because he is so easy to keep clean. His fur is coming back now and he looks so puppyish with it all going every which way. I especially love his ears.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I love the before and after pics! The middle one's... 

And Dot clearly climbed into the washing up bowl in the hope that someone would give her a shower so that she could have her curls back, so she must be happy that you listened!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry from me too Dawn  But only a bit  I like scruffy mutts and Poppy digs that ethos too (literally )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> You cruel people, that poor groomers hard work!! I love Dudley now after his groom - except his head - well his ears really, they never seem to sit right until a day or two after grooming - but I guess i have succumbed to the groomers idea of thinking! At the moment Dudley has quite a short body with longer legs (easier to keep now there is less mud), I remember when Kendall used to post pics of her dogs like that and I thought that I much preferred Dudley's longer shaggy coat...well I probably still would but as we all know they don't stay like that - anyway Marzi, your dogs look lovely whichever style.


I love how they feel when they come back from the parlour - it is just the super straightened hair - it just takes me back to the Big Hair 80s  She did them so quickly - they phoned me an hour and a half after I dropped them off to say they were ready to be picked up, I'd hardly had time to miss them! I had combed them through night and morning all week before they went in, because I think it is less stressful for the dogs is their coat is mat and tangle free - but even so, it was very, quick! Dot's back is about 3/4", legs 2" underside 1/4" head bouffy and tail like Basil Brush. Kiki is an inch all over apart from her signature moptop and Basil Brush tail. I did ask for their ears to be shortened, but I don't think she took anything off them at all length wise - just tapered Dot's in a bit. Their tails I am at a loss as to what to do! They do look ever so slightly ridiculous, but I don't want to get them shaved off ... Dot's head is a nighmare - Kiki's hair grows away from her eyes - Dot has really heavy eyebrows and curly up muzzle hair and wild tash  Poor girl!



Miss Lilly said:


> I love the before and after pics! The middle one's...
> 
> And Dot clearly climbed into the washing up bowl in the hope that someone would give her a shower so that she could have her curls back, so she must be happy that you listened!


Dot was sitting in the bowl because we were practicing for our Dodgy Dog display - we are working with the commands in, on, round and through. Kiki was on a mat! The theory is that I can have several items out and send them to do one of the actions with one of the items. They are pretty good at it - then you can have a dog in something and send another round it, or see how many dogs you can send away to a particular mat  It is work in progress.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi, you might be able to just trim a bit off the tails yourself to tone them down. We never used to ask for a tail trim but I think it looks less bottle brush with just a tiny bit off.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Was/Is Basil Bottle brush a tv fox?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Was/Is Basil Bottle brush a tv fox?


Along with Sooty and Sweep, Basil Brush and his trade mark 'Boom! Boom!' was quality children's TV in the late 60s early 70s..... it is still around now - but nowhere near as good 

Dot's brush is clearly visible in this pic as it is not hidden in the washing up bowl


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like a cute fox. You should be pleased that Dot is nearly a look alike. (aside from her colour, shape and size that is.)


----------

